# La Jolla Cycling good or bad



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

What's the cycling like in La Jolla? 

I have a chance to stay in the village in La Jolla. How far a ride would it be before I could ride on country roads with out a lot of traffic? 

Where do you ride out there near La Jolla? Would I need to put the bike in the car to go some place to ride out of traffic.

What's the weather like in February?

I live on the east coast and looking for someplace sunny to ride in February. I've been going to Santa Barbara and loved it. Mountains & winding roads, it was great but I can't find a place in town. I've looking for a place where I can ride during the day and have a few drinks in town at a good bar. And maybe a few nice restaurants to take my wife.

It is 50 in DC and raining, I'm getting ready to go for a ride now and dreaming of Southern California. The only thing interesting is watching them repel down the Washington Monument as a try to say warm in the pace line.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are 'downtown' La Jolla (the actual Village) you can do one of several routes up Mt Soledad. or you can ride up to UCSD which is the gateway to North County. You can do the route used for the CAF Tri which is an awesome loop (55 miles from La Jolla Cove). If you are staying in what is referred to as "La Jolla Village" (East of I-5) you just hook onto Gilman Drive which takes you again to UCSD. Traffic isn't that major in most of these areas and Rancho Santa Fe has lovely roads. You can also hook up with the SDBC Saturday ride (similar loop) If you want high(er) Mountains and more rural roads you may have to drive east or your rides will all be centuries. From RSF you can ride into Olivenhain, Lake Hodges, Harmony Grove or you can start in Escondido and ride Valley Center and Palomar Mountain. We typically get a warm spell in Jan or Feb, if you are lucky you may ride in short sleeves. Otherwise arm warmers and maybe knee warmers cover it. We do get some rain that time of the year but it typically is still ridable unless the winds are high as well.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

It's definitely going to take a few more miles to get out of the traffic in San Diego vs Santa Barbara. That said it can be done and the areas mentioned are good options. Sounds like you got lucky with the weather in SB last time. I'd bring gear for rain depending on the forecast as it can get wet here in February. Anywhere in coastal CA February is a crapshoot. Could be 75 and sunny, or 50 and raining. The desert is probably the safest bet if weather is a primary criteria.


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

There are a lot of steep / short climbs in and around La Jolla Village. The good rides in SD are in north county and east county...it's not too far away.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Which would be a better base location for accessing a diversity of training routes and less traveled roads; La Jolla or Del Mar? 

I too am considering a trip to So. Cal. in February to get in some base miles. My family will be with me, so it seems like either location would work in terms of having things to keep them busy in the morning while I am out training.


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

If you are choosing between Del Mar and La Jolla as a homebase for rides, you are much better off in Del Mar. Even better in coastal Encinitas or Solana Beach.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

GONE4ARIDE said:


> Which would be a better base location for accessing a diversity of training routes and less traveled roads; La Jolla or Del Mar?
> 
> I too am considering a trip to So. Cal. in February to get in some base miles. My family will be with me, so it seems like either location would work in terms of having things to keep them busy in the morning while I am out training.


the two towns are like 20 min cycling time from each other so it doesn't really matter.

I disagree with posters who say LaJolla is not good for cycling - you can ride up Mt. Soledad at least 5-6 different ways without repeating yourself. Ride to La Jolla cove, downtown La Jolla, very scenic. Ride to PB, Mission Bay, Fiesta Island, Hilcrest, Balboa park, downtown San Diego, Coronado - all very close. Go north towards Del Mar, Solana Beach, Encinitas, venture inland (Rancho Santa Fe).


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

All of those rides are fine, but they are littered with heavy traffic and a lot of stop lights. Mt. Soledad is a great ride / climb, but it's short. The best rides are towards Escondido, Rancho Santa Fe, Ramona, and Fallbrook. If you want to do a long ride and really clear your head...go that way. It's all easier to get to from Del Mar.


----------

